# Zero dirt bike thrashes gas bikes



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> Not sure how far he got in the race but he sure owned the whole field of gas bikes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHKXP_YA40s&feature=related


Built 5 Miles down the road from me in sunny devon  I've had a go on one and there f*king quick!  iirc the range was around 30 miles,


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. Owned them hard.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't give it all to the bike. Rider skill was just as important.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Salty9 said:


> Don't give it all to the bike. Rider skill was just as important.


Seat time is always the biggest factor. However, who would have guessed 10 years ago that an electric would finish anything but dead last, even with a pro on it?


----------

